# "You gotta building permit for all that?"



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

For those of you following my other threads, my backyard organ bar is done and hot tub Bonehenge waterfall just needs to be plumbed so I finally decided to move my decorating to the front of the house today. 

I am building a castle that will hold my laboratory as well as expanding my social areas since I decided to open the party up to the neighborhood. I got this far today (pics below) before I had a new guy in the other corner house across the street asked me the question... 
*
"You got a building permit for all that?"*





































I was kind of shocked. I told him the fire marshal was over for some beers last year and said while I push the envelope, I have no worries. The neighbors friend said he would be calling in complaints if he lived across from me. I blew it off and went on my way to let cooler heads prevail and get as much done as possible before the sun set and to hopefully make it look less unappealing to a closed minded individual.

About half an hour later I saw him talking over at another neighbor's home who enjoys our gatherings and has had quite a few pours off my tappers over the last couple years. So I go and grab a couple invitations I had printed up earlier in the day and walked on over. I had a very friendly conversation and the older neighbor went on to tell both of us how much he loves what we do for all the holidays. I gave them both invitations and hopefully ended any conflict using open arms instead of the clenched fists that were present earlier.

Time will tell. The framework is now complete. Just need to skin the outside in 26 sheets of 4x8 cardboard with a faux brick paint job and he inside will be done in black plastic sheeting. I didn't want to use the plastic but time has become short and the plastic is quick and easy plus I can delegate that to the super wife during the day while I am at work. I will add more pics as it nears completion or at least more tomorrow when the sun rises and I can see in the daylight how much more was done tonight.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Keep us updated. It's like a juicy story. *


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

looking good, hope the guy comes to your party and doesn't try anything stupid


----------



## Bob Saget (Oct 5, 2009)

These scene setters came to mind while reading about the walls you wanna do in black plastic. 

http://www.shopwiki.com/Instant+Dungeon+Scene+Setter+Stone+Wall+Backdrop


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Bob Saget said:


> These scene setters came to mind while reading about the walls you wanna do in black plastic.
> 
> http://www.shopwiki.com/Instant+Dungeon+Scene+Setter+Stone+Wall+Backdrop


I used similar ones last year but they did not hold up to the So Cal wind. The plastic in use is something we sell where I work and I had left overs from last year. Very thick mil plus it won't take away from anything else I have inside the castle. Oh yea and it is free because I already have it. Everything I have done this year has been either from recycling other peoples trash or tearing apart out dated props of mine from previous years. Several of these 2x4's are now seeing their 5th year as part of a different item.

Hallowgreen


----------



## Loogs (Sep 7, 2009)

Good luck with the build, Johan. Lookin' good so far!

Nothing really pisses me off more than people literally going out of their way to go against something fun. And yes, most of these people _are_ closed-minded individuals and they're not even worth reasoning with.

Can't wait to see how this build turns out


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

Johan said:


> The neighbors friend said he would be calling in complaints if he lived across from me.


Ridiculous.


----------



## jimmy fish (Mar 22, 2010)

looks great and I give you an all clear on the building job, looks good and safe to me, but who am I? lol.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Excellent job so far Johan! 

I myself wait until 1 week prior to set-up and display any big front yard props due to the mean little city inspector we have here. He literaly cruises around once a month looking for reasons to cite or post a yellow tag. Dirty lil Stalker is what he truly is! Lol!

But that has always kept me outta trouble! *


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, what you have so far is extremely impressive!! How do you have that huge wall anchored so it won't topple over on people walking by? Or does it even need to be anchored? 

I really hope nobody causes you any problems with the rest of your building because I'm really eager to see the finished product!  I hope you'll take a walk through video when you're done.

It's funny, I'm totally curious about how it's going with the neighbors too, like somebody else already said, it's like a juicy story. Halloween version of the Young and the Restless! LOL 

Good luck!


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Mordessa said:


> Wow, what you have so far is extremely impressive!! How do you have that huge wall anchored so it won't topple over on people walking by? Or does it even need to be anchored?


The walls are pretty solid. With all of the angles and large bastions at every corner, it is free standing. I have debated anchoring but I think I will be fine with out it. 

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

some people need to mine their own business, always one , always one..........looking good post more when your are done....and you did the right thing as I know it was hard....


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Johan said:


> The neighbors friend said he would be calling in complaints if he lived across from me. I blew it off and went on my way to let cooler heads prevail and get as much done as possible before the sun set and to hopefully make it look less unappealing to a closed minded individual.



Oh Johan, you're so much nicer than me, because I would have said something like "Well, I guess I'm EXTRA lucky I don't live across from you, aren't I?" 

Your framework looks FANTASTIC, BTW! Probably some out-of-work handyman jealous of your wood working skillz.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

The guy needs to get a life and stop worrying about what you're doing.. Honestly some people deserve a good slapping, I don't see what the problem is it's not like you'll be keeping up all year long


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Mordessa said:


> How do you have that huge wall anchored so it won't topple over on people walking by? Or does it even need to be anchored?
> 
> Good luck!


That is one of the things (anchoring it down) that might require a building permit. That if effect makes it close to what inspectors would call a building. As long as it's free-standing, you can get by with a lot. Same goes for the roof.


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

I thought if it was free-standing you didn't need a permit?


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

ter_ran said:


> *Excellent job so far Johan!
> 
> I myself wait until 1 week prior to set-up and display any big front yard props due to the mean little city inspector we have here. He literaly cruises around once a month looking for reasons to cite or post a yellow tag. Dirty lil Stalker is what he truly is! Lol!
> 
> But that has always kept me outta trouble! *


I think we have the same city inspector ter_ran......

I have a cemetary fence up.... in a city where no fencing is allowed... 
I am just waiting for my citation and $72 ticket.... 

And I think we have the same type of nosey neighbors Johan.

My 1 neighbor reported us to the city so many times for random stuff that we had to get a lawyer

Good Luck.... problems with neighbors or the city can get ugly and expensive


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Stressing fixes nothing. If something happens, I will deal with it at that point. I will just carry on with my happy ass and ignore the crabby people. I have no time for broken people. I have stuff to build!


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Good for you Johan. I doubt I would have been that charitable.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Next time ask him if he has had children if he had a breaders permit, and if so are they AKC registered.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

A couple more pics of the framework now that the base for the parapets are in place and the bases have been shimmed so the angles are tighter.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Yubney said:


> Next time ask him if he has had children if he had a breaders permit, and if so are they AKC registered.


Thats funny. He has a 2 year old. I will soon capture her heart with all the fun I build and then the poor fellow will not know what to do.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

My gosh, Johan, that IS an impressive project. Hope all goes well on the Big Night. As for ignorant neighbors, I think you're handling that perfectly!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I had a similar neighbor many years ago. Not halloween related...but I had a birthday party for my 8 yr old daughter and her 8 yr daughter was invited. We hired a pony for pony rides in our yard, which is rather small but sufficient. The mother walks over to me and in a very snotty tone says, "You do know it is against the covenants to have farm animals in your yard, don't you?" I assured her it wasn't moving in. She then had the nerve to tell me she would be right back. She had to go home and get her camera to take pics of her daughter riding the pony. What a *****. Glad when they moved.

I like the way you handled your situation, and I hope it all comes to a pleasant end with some new friends.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Hopefully things work out for you. Last year we had a local haunt call the city on us claiming he was our neighbor and complained about our haunt... The city got involved and it was a huge headache.

I suggest talking to your city ahead of time... because, as others say, there's always ONE person out to ruin your fun and unfortunately, that's all it takes.

Good luck.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Johan said:


> Thats funny. He has a 2 year old. I will soon capture her heart with all the fun I build and then the poor fellow will not know what to do.


THAT is what this is really about...jelousy that you are the better daddy and he will never be able to outdo you


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> I had a similar neighbor many years ago. Not halloween related...but I had a birthday party for my 8 yr old daughter and her 8 yr daughter was invited. We hired a pony for pony rides in our yard, which is rather small but sufficient. The mother walks over to me and in a very snotty tone says, "You do know it is against the covenants to have farm animals in your yard, don't you?"<snip>


"Yes, I know. That's why I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask you to leave."


Sorry JustWhisper, couldn't resist.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Yubney said:


> Next time ask him if he has had children if he had a breeders permit, and if so are they AKC registered.



OMG Yubney, I literally just choked on my morning coffee at that one! 

When Mr. Nosey's little girl is _begging_ to go Johan's haunt, I'd _love_ to see this look on Dad's face.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Why do people have problems with this sort of thing? I could understand if it were a permanent thing, but for just one month isn't asking much!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Yubney said:


> Next time ask him if he has had children if he had a breaders permit, and if so are they AKC registered.


Okay, that cracked me up - now I am laughing at work - not good...


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Bella LaGhostly said:


> "Yes, I know. That's why I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask you to leave."


Bwaaa ha ha!! (Or should that be, "baaa" ha ha?)

Johan, I would kill for neighbors like you - that is going to be some impressive setup.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Very cool & hope no further troubles come from your neighbor.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

HKitten said:


> Why do people have problems with this sort of thing? I could understand if it were a permanent thing, but for just one month isn't asking much!


Just because he had such an issue with it, I am debating leaving it up for Christmas but reskinning it in white plastic sheeting and make it an ice castle once Halloween is over. We have more Christmas fans in the hood. If someone has a problem they can go scrooge themselves.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Johan said:


> If someone has a problem they can go scrooge themselves.



*LOL... I like that. *


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

Front Yard Fright said:


> Last year we had a local haunt call the city on us claiming he was our neighbor and complained about our haunt... The city got involved and it was a huge headache.


Heeey, sounds familiar! We had another haunt call down the city on us a few years ago. The fire department however knew us, and just called to make sure it was a temporary, charity haunt. When we said it was, he said 'okay, no problem then!' and let us go our merry way.

Karma got them, however, because the following year they couldn't get the sign-off to open in the city and had to move out into the country.

Sometimes, things do work out...


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Update




























We did more bu it got dark prior to picture taking.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Slarti said:


> Heeey, sounds familiar! We had another haunt call down the city on us a few years ago. The fire department however knew us, and just called to make sure it was a temporary, charity haunt. When we said it was, he said 'okay, no problem then!' and let us go our merry way.
> 
> Karma got them, however, because the following year they couldn't get the sign-off to open in the city and had to move out into the country.
> 
> Sometimes, things do work out...


That happens with some pro haunts. Trying to make things harder for the competition, one will report another. But what happens is that everyone gets inspected and has to jump through more hoops.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Johan said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whew - that is awesome. Maybe your neighbor is worried he's going to wake up walled into his own house. Or else he's afraid you've got a catapult in there and you're going to start lobbing things at him.


----------



## soundmankkc (Sep 19, 2009)

Man that is impressive. Keep up the pics. Sorry about the neighbor, some people would gripe if you hung them with a new rope.....


----------



## Talldark (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey bro.. great looking setup, show pics when you are done..As for the tight azz neighbor, good move, take the back door, be friendly, Usually when u welcome with open arms peeps normally fall in line. who knows, you might find a friend in an adversary..I bet he decorates his house to the max at Christmas, hence the jealousy.. Build it like a lego set, it's your property, if he approaches you sho him your house payment, tell em to pay it it if he does'nt like it...I'm sure he'll walk..


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Bella LaGhostly said:


> "Yes, I know. That's why I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask you to leave."
> 
> 
> Sorry JustWhisper, couldn't resist.


I just peed my pants. That was awesome!!! Epic even!!!!


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Man, why can't peeps like you live in my hood. I'm VP of our HOA just so the AHoles don't come and make it miserable for us weirdoes.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Bella LaGhostly said:


> OMG Yubney, I literally just choked on my morning coffee at that one!
> 
> When Mr. Nosey's little girl is _begging_ to go Johan's haunt, I'd _love_ to see this look on Dad's face.


The guy probably can't walk and chew gum at the same time, as such, he wakes up in a cold sweat at night, dreading Halloween night. His little girl, will no doubt have so much fun that she'll innocently turn to her father and say, " That was fun daddy, could you build something as fun as this next year, PWEEEEEEASE?"


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Yubney said:


> Next time ask him if he has had children if he had a breaders permit, and if so are they AKC registered.


LMAOROTF....Gone One !!!


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

He walked out of his house yesterday and said "Wow! That looks beautiful!"

I think I won.


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Johan said:


> He walked out of his house yesterday and said "Wow! That looks beautiful!"
> 
> I think I won.




It does look great, good work!


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Mother nature is having her way with me today. Card board and rain don't make good friends.


----------



## piratehouse (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh nO !!!!

Please keep us updated, your display looks awsome ! 

We have been very lucky, most of of neighbors are at our house on the big day, and the ones that aren't are out of town ! I get teased for going overboard but no jerks so far. 

The coolest thing is to have everyone, kids adults, who ever, come up and tell me that our house is the best in town !! Love it !


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks great, and it sounds like you won! Congrats.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Johan said:


> Mother nature is having her way with me today. Card board and rain don't make good friends.


OMG! I knew you were OC but I didn't realize you were down the freaking road from me! The hubby and I haaaaaave to come check it out!!!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Ask if they fancy moving to the U.K, I'll do a house swap with them. I'd happily be your neighbour! it looks awesome.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

madammorrible said:


> OMG! I knew you were OC but I didn't realize you were down the freaking road from me! The hubby and I haaaaaave to come check it out!!!


Lake Forest is pretty close. Give me another weekend and I will have something worth showing.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

My wife heard talking outside while cleaning up after her messy husband in the back yard. She snuck around the house in order to investigate. There he stood with his smiling little girl in his arms. She started a conversation with his little girl and him and found out more to add to our story...

So for the last three days, unbeknown to us, he has been bringing his daughter across the street to talk to this guy. 










She likes him. 

It turns out growing up he lived on a farm that had an old run down barn. He and his friends always wanted to turn into a haunted house. He just never had the time and yearns for another chance. He offered to help my wife carry anything either now or at any point in the future. He said he wants to help us out but still finds himself short on time between work, his little girl and his pregnant wife.

His wife did give him permission to join us for a half hour on the night of our gathering. He is excited.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Aww! That is so sweet!

It really does show that things aren't always as they seem. Something that us Halloween folk should maybe remember more often. I think so many of us have either been seen attacks(small or large) against Halloween and our decorations that it's just a knee-jerk reaction to throw up our defenses quickly.

I'm so glad you didn't, and now have very likely made that family's holiday by allowing them to see your work and inviting them to the party. Kudos!

Ophelia


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Ophelia said:


> It really does show that things aren't always as they seem.
> 
> Ophelia


I couldn't agree more


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

Very cool! We have a retired couple next door, and the husband would always watch us set up the graveyard and I assumed it was the hairy eyeball of disapproval. After a couple of years of staring, he finally came over and talked to us -- he said he and his wife always look forward to seeing the display and commented how much work we put into it. Then when he found out we had also done a charity haunted house for the Boy Scouts he really perked up and talked about how nice that was for the community and so on. We were very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Johan said:


> He walked out of his house yesterday and said "Wow! That looks beautiful!"
> 
> I think I won.


Yay! Score one for friendliness!



Johan said:


> So for the last three days, unbeknown to us, he has been bringing his daughter across the street to talk to this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or perhaps, a monstrous crush!


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

She likes his red eyes. 

...and he hadn't even been smoking.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Did some work behind the walls today...










500 lb Hydraulic lift hooked up to motion sensor with various lights and sounds. As it draws closer to completion. I will post some vids




























Mannequin with VP Biden mask wearing a Don King wig and a gas mask. More work is left to do.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I'm so tempted to PM you for your address and drive by on thursday... LOL. I'm heading back to Dland, and have to drive right near you... =)


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Mandathewitch said:


> I'm so tempted to PM you for your address and drive by on thursday... LOL. I'm heading back to Dland, and have to drive right near you... =)


Thats crazy talk!


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks fantastic.

Look fwd to some vids to really sense the atmos.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

propmistress said:


> I think we have the same city inspector ter_ran......
> 
> I have a cemetary fence up.... in a city where no fencing is allowed...
> I am just waiting for my citation and $72 ticket....
> ...


Good grief! And I thought my neighbors were from Hell!! (Though I guess if that were the case, they wouldn't mind the display??) The cops laughed at my "Gladys Kravitz" when she called a couple of years ago about my pirate display being racist... They said they'd already been by to look and were pretty sure that it was a pirate SKELETON hanging from the yard arm!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

HKitten said:


> Why do people have problems with this sort of thing? I could understand if it were a permanent thing, but for just one month isn't asking much!


And isn't it funny that people never seen to complain (yet) about the Christmas decorations? My neighbors seem to LOVE our Christmas light shows... This "politically correct" bovine fecal matter is really irritating! I am not a Wiccan or a pagan, I just happen to like the "kid holidays."


----------



## FrigginNoodles (Oct 27, 2010)

TIP: Attach a couple small wheels hidden out of site and all of the sudden it isn't a building anymore! Which means--no permit necessary


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

FrigginNoodles said:


> TIP: Attach a couple small wheels hidden out of site and all of the sudden it isn't a building anymore! Which means--no permit necessary


Brilliant!


----------



## remyghost (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounds like you handled him perfectly, and even made a friend in the process. Maybe his friend is just a real jerk, and he isn't. 

Everything looks fantastic. I would be proud to be your neighbor.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

His daughter now wakes up every morning and says to daddy "New?"

She has learned that when she goes to sleep, the elves across the street start working and bring her something NEW to look at each morning. 

Now I can't let the little girl down now and stop. I guess I will just have to build it bigger!


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

FrigginNoodles said:


> TIP: Attach a couple small wheels hidden out of site and all of the sudden it isn't a building anymore! Which means--no permit necessary


Does it need registration with the DMV then?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

FrigginNoodles said:


> TIP: Attach a couple small wheels hidden out of site and all of the sudden it isn't a building anymore! Which means--no permit necessary


That's also a great way to promote your haunt if you can find a busy corner nearby where you can park a sign. Make a big sign and attach a couple of old bicycle wheels to it. Then it isn't a sign but a trailer parked on private property. Great way to get lots of traffic.


----------



## Atiehwata (Aug 26, 2010)

Johan said:


> His daughter now wakes up every morning and says to daddy "New?"
> 
> She has learned that when she goes to sleep, the elves across the street start working and bring her something NEW to look at each morning.
> 
> Now I can't let the little girl down now and stop. I guess I will just have to bigger!


that is very cool. Great job...that story is what it is all about.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree. I see them out there every morning and again at night before she goes to bed. 

Awesome feeling I tell you. We are all wanna be showmen and women at some level or we wouldn't do what we do. I do have to say this certainly feels like a good reason to wanna be


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Just want to add how great everything looks! Been following the story, and this is what it's all about!


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

We just had out first TOT's. Some kids home from school early dressed up in costume in hopes we would let them in to see out madness. 

Of course we let them in! Yay! Halloween is here!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Johan said:


> Just because he had such an issue with it, I am debating leaving it up for Christmas but reskinning it in white plastic sheeting and make it an ice castle once Halloween is over. We have more Christmas fans in the hood. If someone has a problem they can go scrooge themselves.


Oooooooooooooooooh! I love that idea!!! If you end up doing the ice castle, please post pics!


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

You can count on that


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

I think that a bunch of us should chip in on a group buy of lottery tickets. Then hopefully when the pot is about $300-400 mil or so, hold a raffle. the first 3 names pulled get about half of the prize and use it to move in, and occupy the other 3 corners of that intersection. 

Anyone interested?


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

ok that Biden mask cracked me up!!! 

what a great set up! WE WANT THE VIDEOS!!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks incredible!!! Glad to see that thing turned out well with the neighbor.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

all you tell you neibor is yes you do have a permit, print out some fake ass document and show them they wont know the difference , and you dont even have to show them the fake document they are not the inspector, all you say is you went to the office and got what was needed, or BS them and tell them you called and there is no official rules as to decorating your lawn as Christmas folk do the same if they were to ban any Halloween decoration they would also have to do it for Christmas that would mean not even chuches could set up a nativity scene so there is no regulation for decoration.. this may even be true..but your neibor doesnt need to know you just made up some story now does he


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Sometimes Logic can prevail*

My property is zoned Commercial as well it should be being a block from the downtown stores.
I went and got a building permit, drew out the construction (vaguely) and built. A few years later the city inspector was driving by as I walked out from my exit. He stopped, got out of the car and proceeded to chew my butt saying things like "You just build anything you want to!"
(Well, yes, I admit that when I HAD to get the permit I had no idea exactly what anything was going to actually look like because I build it myself ,as I can ,$-wise and timewise but it covered the square footage I put on-plan.
When he finally stopped his rant , I stated:"Why do we have zoning and building permits? To protect property owners from the neighbor de-valuing their place by building some terrible thing next door or opening a hog lot next to a Church...look around..who am I offending? My house is surrounded on three sides by parking lots abutting the rear of the store buildings, I have no residentual neighbors. If someone doesn't like to look at my decorations/house..just don't turn the corner and drive passed here!. My house is alone on the end of a dead end street, nobody, nothing else back here except a cliff to drive over at the termination of North Carroll St., then river, woods, on the other side of that more woods, with eventually a few houses only visible when ever leaf has fallen and been raked and they are still a long ways away.
The food and beer delivery truck drivers, the garbage truck drivers are The Only people who HAVE to drive passed my house. And they don't seem to care.
The zoning officer (or whatever his title was?) resigned about a week later, he was sick of being a pain too! I see him at morning coffee, he's a basically real nice guy, his kids are my age, classmaates ex cetra. When he was so cranky that day it was totally out of character for him.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

talkingcatblues said:


> Whew - that is awesome. Maybe your neighbor is worried he's going to wake up walled into his own house. Or else he's afraid you've got a catapult in there and you're going to start lobbing things at him.


cows, catapult cows


----------

